# IF Trump looses



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IF he looses he can blame himself for having such a big mouth.Been thinking that a long time with all his tweets etc.And watching the first debate he could of let Biden dig his own hole a couple times but he talked over him.

He should of let Pence rub off on him more.

I sure as hell dont want Biden to win so a guy thinks about this kinda stuff and would of liked to just tell him to STFU a few times.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And take his phone away from him when he goes for his morning constitutional


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> IF he looses he can blame himself for having such a big mouth.Been thinking that a long time with all his tweets etc.And watching the first debate he could of let Biden dig his own hole a couple times but he talked over him.
> 
> He should of let Pence rub off on him more.
> 
> I sure as hell dont want Biden to win so a guy thinks about this kinda stuff and would of liked to just tell him to STFU a few times.





stack em up said:


> And take his phone away from him when he goes for his morning constitutional


+1 &+1

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, pretty much shot himself in the ass. It would have never even been a close race if he would just stayed off twitter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe if the VAST majority of the news media would have not treated him so badly, he wouldn't have had to tweet so much.

Throw a guy out of office for his polices, not his style.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Maybe if the VAST majority of the news media would have not treated him so badly, he wouldn't have had to tweet so much.
> Throw a guy out of office for his polices, not his style.


I believe it was George W Bush that told him you've gotta make friendly with the media, they can make or break you. Not verbatim but something like that.

I think people expect the President to have a little bit higher level of decorum, maybe?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, he just antagonized too many people too often.....they hated his demeanor so badly they went to extremes to get him out of office.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I’m not disagreeing with the above comments, but I’m starting to think some real suspicious stuff went on in the wee hours last night. Real odd how so many of the too close to call races suddenly got a significant Democrat lead.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, you mean when 138,000 votes for Biden showed up all at once in the wee hours last night?

Not ONE vote was for Trump?  and the rest of the state is split 50/50?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is the way I see this debacle.....
Trump will eventually win this election, he will win PA and I know he will win Ga and NC and that my friends will win it, actually either and PA will win it.....but believe one thing, Trump is a very intelligent guy....don't think he wasn't prepared for this, you can rest assured he has boots on the ground and attnys waiting in the wings. Of course they've already filed suit in some states....
But my take is this....they KNOW they have lost the election, the cheating and manipulation will eventually come out but "suspicion" will have been effectively raised and the attempt to delegitimize his presidency will continue....they started with that attempt right after the election in 2016, that's exactly what they are doing here. Bitch about votes not being counted, voter suppression, etc. it's all part of the master plan. 
But, if they steal the election......
He can only damage the country so much....the senate is still controlled by republicans and the house picked up seats, so it's much closer now. But, he can rule by executive order but he's limited.....
And when it all falls apart, and it will, Trump can run again in 2024 and finish the job....

Myself, I don't give two shits about his tweets...you can't have it both ways....he calls out the press and the establishment equally, it's who he is, he doesn't back down. Neither likes him because of this, he has single handedly exposed the media and they are more corrupt than we ever knew. Because of their exposure, they are fighting for their relevance in today's society, they will fight to the death of them because their survival depends on it. 
I heard today that the "soccer moms" didn't vote in large amounts for him, seems they were turned off with his demeanor, that figures.....vote yourself a 20k tax because of his verbiage


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I believe it was George W Bush that told him you've gotta make friendly with the media, they can make or break you. Not verbatim but something like that.
> I think people expect the President to have a little bit higher level of decorum, maybe?


Don't take anything that W said as the gospel......what a disappointment. Trump decided to break them....good for him, they've had a monopoly over the American people for far too long. They can say what they want with little impunity, relying heavily on "confidential sources". 
The fact that they have been trying to get him since day one is a good enough reason for me to be on the attack.....a good defense makes the offense that much better. 
I'm not saying that I wish he didn't tweet, but I could care less, he's done more for this country in 4 years than any Bush did it 12 years, and that's not saying a whole lot unfortunately.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yep, he just antagonized too many people too often.....they hated his demeanor so badly they went to extremes to get him out of office.
> 
> Regards, Mike


But it's blatant extremes.....and it will get checked and they know it, but it will continue to be a black cloud over his presidency. 
Here's another way to look at the reality of the cheating.....almost every Republican down ballot won, just the presidency is in question, that wreaks suspicion because it's blatantly extreme.

We will see by the middle of December after the delagates vote.....but I believe it's manufactured. No one has ever had as much support from their constituents as this president, ever. Tweets be damned.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The cheating going on in Philly will be of historical nature. 
I know in my heart Trump won Michigan and Wisconsin. 
All those "city" votes that came in the end in the wee hours of the morning came from Milwaukee and Detroit. 
I don't trust what's going on in GA and NC, either. One of them has been sitting for 36 hours at 98% vote counted and won't declare a winner.

THE FIX IS IN


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I know who my wife voted for (Thump), but I would have lost count on the number of times she said "Why doesn't he just keep his mouth shut sometimes? Golly he seams to just shoots himself in the foot a lot."

I'm not saying he isn't smart by any means, but his wisdom of showing everyone how smart he is at times might be questioned. IMHO Reminds me of the saying "A bull in a China shop".

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you ever see the episode of "myth busters" where they did the "bull in the China shop" experiment? Amazing.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

AMAZING how the number of ballots left to count almost matches the current lead Trump has. 
Anyone want to bet all remaining 14,000 GA ballots left to count are 99.9% Biden votes?

Everyone know Trump really had this won at 11pm on election night and then all the BS mail in ballots showed up.

If Trump doesn't win, we have become a banana republic.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

This is the reason why democrats fight tooth and nail whenever someone brings up the subject of election reform, you know, like voter ID laws...









Edit:

For all intents and purposes, I think the Democrats were content to throw the 2020 election in the dumpster and concentrate on harassing Trump for the next four years. They threw everything they had into gaining control of Congress and nominated a man in early stages of dementia as their candidate as well as the most unlikeable pick for VP. To top things off, they kept Biden locked in a basement for most of the campaign with limited public appearances. The Democrats are probably as surprised as anyone that Biden could potentially become the next president. Fraud or not, this election should not be this close.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Did you ever see the episode of "myth busters" where they did the "bull in the China shop" experiment? Amazing.....


I have two newly weaned calves (one was a bull until last Saturday), that would have changed their perspective slightly. One ran smack dab into my tractor's rear tire, trying to move it out of it's way. Calf shook it's head for a bit, luckily it hit the rubber part of the tire and not the wheel. 

The bulls in that video are use to dodging things it appears. They look like rodeo bulls, smart enough not to run into stationary things. But point taken, I'll say 'Deer (or Bear) in a China shop", if you have ever seen the damage they will do inside a building, you will know what I mean.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

r82230 said:


> But point taken, I'll say 'Deer (or Bear) in a China shop", if you have ever seen the damage they will do inside a building, you will know what I mean.
> 
> Larry


Or a squirrel for that matter. A squirrel that's inside that wants to be outside can raise some holy hell. Just watch the epic Christmas movie National Lampoons Christmas Vacation for proof. That is one of my all-time favorite movies. Shitter was full!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

To bad someone didn't point these things out (even during a debate, might have been an opportunity). I'm afraid there's a lot of folks that didn't pay attention or even know this stuff, just voted against someone.

The Biden/Harris tax plan would reduce GDP by 1.62% long-term, reduce Capital Stock by 3.75% and a net full time job effect of negative 542,000, all while having a 1.9% decline in after-tax income for all tax payers combined. All from page one of "BidenPlanTaxFoundation" attached.

Page 6 of same document, mentions the negative wage rate effect of 1.15%.

On page 7 the second and third paragraph is disturbing to me, how more of OUR companies will be foreign owned under this tax plan. :angry:

On page 11 there's a table showing the long-term tax effect of the Biden plan. The bottom 40% of taxpayers would see Dynamic (after-tax income) long tern effect of negative 1.2%. The next 20% (those between 40% & 60%) a negative 1.3%, while the top 1% are seeing a negative of 8.9%. Remember the income split between the top 50% and bottom 50% is around $41,800 and the bottom 75% split is about $84,400 (based on the latest info of 2017). Yep, they bought the "I'm only going to raise taxes on the wealthy", when he meant "I'm only going to raise taxes on those who already pay taxes (including workers)".

All this and you still got the elimination of 'step-up basis', which could impact farm families. Let alone the tax ramifications (ordinary income tax rates verses capital gain rates). :angry: :angry:

I happen to enjoy an adult beverage made by Anheuser Busch now and then.  I was disappointed when it was bought/sold to InBev (located in Belgium) but understood a possible big reason why. If you look at the attached "Biden's Tax Plan and US Competitiveness". You might notice that Belgium is ranked at the 19th spot on the "International Tax Competitiveness Index", while the US moved up to the 21st spot in 2020 and could move to lower than we where in 2017 (30th place), under Biden/Harris plan (31st place).

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

*As of 5:30PM:*

*MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD OCCURRING RIGHT NOW IN PHILADELPHIA. POLL WATCHERS DISBARRED FROM POLL WATCHING. *

*WE ARE WITNESSING THE END OF OUR PRECIOUS FREEDOMS AND DEMOCRACY.*


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Philly, Detroit & Atlanta


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IF Trump loses, Biden vows to rejoin Paris Accords (also known as doubling of fuel costs) on DAY ONE.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

By the looks of it they are going to get away with it, we all should fill our fuel tanks, the day of affordable fuel are about to be gone...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> By the looks of it they are going to get away with it, we all should fill our fuel tanks, the day of affordable fuel are about to be gone...


Can Bite-me and his pot-head VP rejoin Paris accords without senate approval, or can he just ram it through without Cocaine Mitch?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Can Bite-me and his pot-head VP rejoin Paris accords without senate approval, or can he just ram it through without Cocaine Mitch?


I think Obummer entered us into it without senate approval, but I could be wrong.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> By the looks of it they are going to get away with it, we all should fill our fuel tanks, the day of affordable fuel are about to be gone...


Just bought a new RAM and was so happy with the 20% better fuel economy over my Ford.

Guess thats wiped out and then some.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Can Bite-me and his pot-head VP rejoin Paris accords without senate approval, or can he just ram it through without Cocaine Mitch?


Unfortunately, I think what we will see is going to be a lot of "ruling by Executive Order". Stroke of the pen, law of the land, as Bill Clinton once said.

Democrats are masters of this game. Suffocate the people with bureaucratic regulations, when people object, find a corrupt judge willing to go along with them. Those of us who value freedom and the Constitution are always playing defense.

Remember when Obama said he didn't have the authority to legalize the "dreamers", and then he issued an executive order which did just that.

Trump did the same with his Bump Stock Ban executive order. Overnight, he banned what was once a legal product. A couple of guys in Texas were forced to destroy thousands and thousands of dollars of inventory with no compensation.

Harris has already stated that Biden/Harris would give Congress 100 days to enact gun control legislation or they would by executive order.

Going to get interesting real fast....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes you will see the "gun violence" on TV every night portrayed as a national disgrace along with the NRA as the fall guy. Meanwhile, real victims will also be all of us who safely own legal weapons. 
Let the gun grabbing begin!

Oh, and thank God Covid is over!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well I seen part of Joe's speech on the news last night. Turned it off when I heard him mention there will be no more ' George Floyds'.

I believe in due time there will be 4 cops released in Minneapolis, but their careers wrecked. :angry: If you haven't seen this video, then maybe watch the whole thing. Most of it is actual video of bystanders, body cams and surveillance cameras. If you want the 'Cliff Note' version, just start at around 18 minute mark.






Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Joe Bite me holds Super spreader event 5 miles from me last night


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Joe Bite me holds Super spreader event 5 miles from me last night


Well it's "do as I say not as I do"


----------

